# Preparing to shoot an HDR...



## v1c70r (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I wanted to ask a quick question about shooting for an HDR image. Awhile ago, I shot a picture at this location that turned out pretty crappy (due to me not knowing anything about photography). I am planning on going back because some board members said it was a good HDR subject.

Here's the location in question. Is it worth my time trying to get a HDR image? Or should I just forget about it? It's a little bit of a drive.







I recently bought Photomatix Pro but have not used it yet. I use a Canon T2i and have a wired shutter release, a circular polarizer and a tripod.  If I do back, how should I handle preparing for an HDR image?

Also, I'm planning on going near sunset.


Thanks, Vic


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

That's an ideal HDR subject.  You'll be able to bring out the details in the rafters and bring the trees beyond into a more acceptable image. Take at least 3 shots, maybe 5 or 7.

Here's a shot of 5 I took of a eerily similar look:

Normal 0EV:







5-shot HDR:


----------



## v1c70r (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, that sounds like a good plan. Should I shoot with a small aperture, to keep everything sharp? And do you think sunset is the best time to go?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

What aperture you use depends on several factors.  The required DOF, your ISO, the ambient light level...... 

In HDR, you typically change shutter speed only to get the various EVs.

Sunset?  I have no idea.... I don't know the layout of the area.


----------



## v1c70r (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Yeah, it must be hard to answer those types of questions when you're not familiar with the area. But to rephrase the question, how should I treat lighting in HDR compared to regular shooting?


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't treat it any differently.  The quality of light isn't going to change just because you're capturing it in more than one frame - you will be able to capture a greater range of that light, but the same basic principles apply.  So if the sunlight is coming in hot and harsh, it's still going to look hot and harsh whether it's a single shot or an HDR.

The difference is that with an HDR image you'll be able to bring out the detail in both the brightest and darkest parts of the image instead of having to decide which extreme to "cut off."  The behavior of the light itself doesn't change though.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

Figure out what the 'proper' exposure is for the brightest part of the scene, as well as the darkest, and take a series of shots to cover that entire range.

For instance, if you're using ISO 100 and you want to use f/11, what will the shutter need to be for the brightest part of the scene?  Let's say it's 1/250.  OK.... now find out the same thing for the darkest part.  Let's say 1/4.  So you would take 7 shots. 1/4, 1/8, 1/15, 1/30, 1/60, 1/125 and 1/250.   Now you've technically captured the entire dynamic range of the shot.  But just for S&G, take a 1/2 and 1/500 for good measure, just to CYA.  

That should be all you need to create a good HDR of the scene.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 20, 2011)

Coming in at nite to shoot that bridge having a car parked at the way in with its headlights on. That might be a good hdr with the headlights lighting up the inside. You'd have to be careful to get the details in the  headlights and the car right behind them. I think it would be a good shot. As you said at sunset. I see some nice light coming in from just under the roof. If you can get some nice golden light there that would be nice. There would also be some light behind the car. So you would have sunlight as well as the headlights. Interesting situation you would have.


----------



## v1c70r (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the input. I really appreciate it.

Bynx, I absolutely love that idea, but this bridge hasn't been in use since horse and buggy days. Both entrances are blocked off from vehicles.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 20, 2011)

But if you could just drive up to the entrance. That would be enough to illuminate the inside for the evening/nite shot HDR/


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

Bynx said:


> But if you could just drive up to the entrance. That would be enough to illuminate the inside for the evening/nite shot HDR/



If you could, there would be a barricade right at the end of the bridge.  Usually, the entire road is blocked off.


----------



## v1c70r (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure the entire road is blocked off. It's a shame because I really liked that idea. 

I haven't had the chance to go to the bridge yet, but did stop and shoot this one place on my way home. It's a pretty awful HDR. It's way overdone with one of the Photomatix effects. But it is still my first attempt at an HDR image.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah, as long as you dont cross through the bridge with the car, just move whatever barrier there is and get your shots. Rules are usually meant to be either ignored or bent unless you are a sheep.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

Yea, that one's done..... stick a fork in it.


----------



## kevbrisrq (Jul 27, 2011)

This is a perfect location for HDR - Good luck!


----------

